# Mark IV™ Recall Update (July 2017)



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://ruger.com/dataProcess/markIVRecall/


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Sent mine in already... Ruger did an outstanding job of handling the recall and giving customers a free magazine for the inconvenience. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------

